# Soreness after immunizations



## talexa1966 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a 6 week old chihuahua that just got her shots today and she is very sore. Cries every time she is picked up or her back touched. She just feels terrible.

Does anyone use a warm cloth to the injection site for this kind of soreness? It's the only thing I can think of to help her.

Tammy


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

She should be feeling better by tomorrow, but just incase keep an eye on her, we've had the odd chihuahua on here that has had an allergic reaction, which usually was cured after some Benadryl.
If she hasn't swelled up facially though by now, shes most likely completely fine, just stiff.
I know that my arm hurts like mad when I get a vacine so I can't imagine a baby pup putting up with that poor bebe.
if its swollen cold will bring that down, if the site is normal just put on a warm compress and keep her cozy.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Just went through this with one of my dogs and she was sore and refused to walk unless absolutely necessary and cried (screamed) when any one touched her for about 24 hours, she was still a little swollen and sore after that but only for another day.
I used low dose Bayer children's aspirin for the soreness but only on the first day. I also gave her pedialyte just because I was worried that she wasn't drinking and would get dehydrated on top of everything else, but it was only for the first day.
If you give your baby aspirin DON"T USE anything with Tylenol in it (acetominophen?), and always use your vet's guidance when medicating your dog. He is the best one to advise on what is safe for your puppy.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

and next time (i dont know if he did or not) make sure the vet rubs the injection site after he gives the shots. i dont know why but it seems to help with having a swollen spot at the injection site, and helps it be less sore


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie was real sore the day of the injection but only midly for the next two days Hope your baby is better tomorrow


----------

